# 2.3.6 root. (Noob)



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got my razr maxx today and noticed it has 2.3.6 already on it. And i just want to make sure that im able to root. And what's the correct way. ive been reading about rooting the 2.3.5. Is it the same method?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki.... Good bye Droid x


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Rooted with no problem. Thanks for the help guys.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

what method did you use I just got mine and I cant seem to get the pc and phone to see each other. It shows up in device manager but when I run the bat file nothing happens.


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

nevermind i wasnt extracting it correctly


----------

